# 1947-1949 Monark Super Deluxe Restoration



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I am am new to the CABE and I am seeking some expert help.  I have inherited a bike that was my grandfathers and prior to that it was my great grandfathers.  It is a Monark Super Deluxe and from what I can tell it was a manufactured between 1947-1949.  I am planning on doing the restoration myself, since I have been doing classic automotive restorations for years.  However, before I get started on it I need a little help.   I want to restore the bike as authentically and correct as possible.  Granted the finishes will probably be better than they were from the factory, but I want all the right parts on it.   I have taken one side of the tank?? off and discovered some unweathered original paint that I was able to buff up and determine the original colors.  It appears that the bike was originally a maroon and cream.   Anyway, I need help finding out what is missing on the bike, what parts are incorrect on it, and what, if any, parts are being reproduced for it.  I know it is missing a pedestal headlight and the cheese grater off the back.  Any help would be greatly appreciated and I look forward to hearing what everyone has to say.
Thank you
Josh


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 22, 2009)

how old are you my great grandfather was born in the late 1800's


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 22, 2009)

well seems to me that you figured out what your missing and I dont see anything else that doesn't belong on the bike well besides the license plates but I'd keep them. The decals are all over ebay contact easywind on there or here on thecabe and he might have one Im not sure if he sold it yet or is selling it with a bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 22, 2009)

220438989091 ebay number


----------



## Gordon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Monark*

I believe it should have the looped crash bar saddle and the flat profile rims.


----------



## JLarkin (Jun 23, 2009)

You can get a repop horn for the tank no problem.  A generic one goes for $20 at Memory Lane Classics.  Just measure the mounting holes and ask when you order.  MLC also sells a 24" wide handlebar that would be a good replacement for alot cheaper than rechroming, about $20 also.  For the fender rivets, a guy on schwinnbike.com forums by the name of jjegg sells bolt-type ones by the heaping handful for about $8.  As a suggestion, you might consider for the maroon Jeep Red Rock leaving out the pearl and for the cream Chrysler Cool Vanilla.  It looks pretty nice.  I used it on two bikes my self that way but it lays up like candy colors, more coats get darker.  Two coats looks pretty close to what some call Indian Red.  

Your bike may have not come with a rack.  Not sure how to tell but I think you are choosing the correct replacement. 

I don't envy the prep work you are about to go through but it is sure fun when they are done.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a 1948 Monark... Brown, Cream, and Gold was a very popular color for that year. The 47 had a different paint job altogether and the rear reflector didn't have a beveled stripes down the center... The 1949 was the first year for the Tombstone rear reflector.  There is a great picture of brown 48 on Nostalgic.net ...It's actually mismarked in the picture as a 50 or 50's Monark... There is also a book out there about the history of Monarks... It helped me alot.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 23, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> how old are you my great grandfather was born in the late 1800's




Well I am 27, my great grandfather was also born in the late 1800's and he bought this bike as transportation when they moved to downtown Wichita in the '40s.  My grandfather acquired it when his dad passed away and I just recently acquired.  I have been bugging him about the bike for years and I actually rode it once or twice when I was a kid.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 23, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> well seems to me that you figured out what your missing and I dont see anything else that doesn't belong on the bike well besides the license plates but I'd keep them. The decals are all over ebay contact easywind on there or here on thecabe and he might have one Im not sure if he sold it yet or is selling it with a bike.




Thank you.  I did find the decals that are the right color.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 23, 2009)

Gordon said:


> I believe it should have the looped crash bar saddle and the flat profile rims.




I will have to look into that.  Does anyone else out there agree or disagree?


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 23, 2009)

JLarkin said:


> You can get a repop horn for the tank no problem.  A generic one goes for $20 at Memory Lane Classics.  Just measure the mounting holes and ask when you order.  MLC also sells a 24" wide handlebar that would be a good replacement for alot cheaper than rechroming, about $20 also.  For the fender rivets, a guy on schwinnbike.com forums by the name of jjegg sells bolt-type ones by the heaping handful for about $8.  As a suggestion, you might consider for the maroon Jeep Red Rock leaving out the pearl and for the cream Chrysler Cool Vanilla.  It looks pretty nice.  I used it on two bikes my self that way but it lays up like candy colors, more coats get darker.  Two coats looks pretty close to what some call Indian Red.
> 
> Your bike may have not come with a rack.  Not sure how to tell but I think you are choosing the correct replacement.
> 
> I don't envy the prep work you are about to go through but it is sure fun when they are done.





Thanks for all of your help.  A lot of great suggestions.  I plan on giving MLC a call tomorrow to pick up a couple of items.  I can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 23, 2009)

JR'S MONARK said:


> That is a 1948 Monark... Brown, Cream, and Gold was a very popular color for that year. The 47 had a different paint job altogether and the rear reflector didn't have a beveled stripes down the center... The 1949 was the first year for the Tombstone rear reflector.  There is a great picture of brown 48 on Nostalgic.net ...It's actually mismarked in the picture as a 50 or 50's Monark... There is also a book out there about the history of Monarks... It helped me alot.




Thats great to know.  I was wondering if there was a way to pin point a year.  I will have to pick up a copy of that book as well.  Thank you.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 24, 2009)

JR'S MONARK said:


> There is also a book out there about the history of Monarks... It helped me alot.




Is that "The Monark Book" by John Polizzi?


----------



## Beep (Jun 24, 2009)

just wanted to pop in and say good luck with the restore, I'm working on the same thing right now. i'm all set just waiting for the chroming to be finished....

my bike...


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 27, 2009)

Beep said:


> just wanted to pop in and say good luck with the restore, I'm working on the same thing right now. i'm all set just waiting for the chroming to be finished....
> 
> my bike...





Very cool bike.  Nice colors.  I can't wait to see it finished.  Thanks for showing me your Monark.


----------



## how (Jun 27, 2009)

*i just bought a Monarch similar,,,*

I believe mine is a little newer,,cause it has the single springer in the front..the seat is the same,,,so u probably have the right seat...that bike had this big headlight on the front,,,so your missing that..mine is pretty much complete cept the chaingaurd. ..mine is an imperial it has a rear carrier rack,,i believe your are missing that,,i didnt pick it up yet,,so when I do,,i will post a pic.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 27, 2009)

how said:


> I believe mine is a little newer,,cause it has the single springer in the front..the seat is the same,,,so u probably have the right seat...that bike had this big headlight on the front,,,so your missing that..mine is pretty much complete cept the chaingaurd. ..mine is an imperial it has a rear carrier rack,,i believe your are missing that,,i didnt pick it up yet,,so when I do,,i will post a pic.




Great find.  Can't wait to see some pictures of it.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 27, 2009)

I've noticed that some of the '48s I have seen pictures of have covers on the top of the forks connected to the handle bars.  Hope that makes sense what I am describing.  Anyway, mine does not have a cover (this would be below the monark crest at the front on the forks).  Would some of them have come without one?


----------



## Mike Fullenkamp (Jul 26, 2009)

the monark is a 48 because of the tank disign it would not have had a pedstal light in 48 it would have been one of the train lights. Memory lane classics have tank decals that are cheaper than those on e-bay and very good. I am looking for a ped light that goes on my 47 and have found four or five of the train lights for the next year. Mike


----------

